# help!!! code P0441 evap emmission control system purge flow



## rcall1057 (Feb 12, 2010)

Well I'm 8 hours from home and need to be back tomorrow night. Got a cel with above code. Also have rough idiling and have had a few loud clunks under a little boost. I don't know if anyone knows what this is, but I need help asap!!!


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

I can't offer much help but on below link is a full explanation of that fault code

http://wiki.ross-tech.com/wiki/index.ph ... 441/001089


----------



## TTQ2K2 (Jun 25, 2009)

T3RBO said:


> I can't offer much help but on below link is a full explanation of that fault code
> 
> http://wiki.ross-tech.com/wiki/index.ph ... 441/001089


Geeze, faster that a speeding bullet...beat me to the post.

cheers.


----------



## rcall1057 (Feb 12, 2010)

TTQ2K2 said:


> T3RBO said:
> 
> 
> > I can't offer much help but on below link is a full explanation of that fault code
> ...


thanks guys. does anyone know where the evap canister is located and what it looks like??


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

From another thread



Wak said:


> ~(Ignore the arrow.)
> 
> The valve above the tank you are talking about is :-
> Evaporative Emission (EVAP) canister purge regulator valve -N80- (thing at the base of the arrow)
> and the canister underneath is the charcoal filter.


----------



## rcall1057 (Feb 12, 2010)

T3RBO said:


> From another thread
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that looks easy enough to get at! thanks!


----------



## rcall1057 (Feb 12, 2010)

I could see it being the valve or solenoid, but has anyone ever needed a new canister?? It looks fine and I cant find it anywhere other than the dealer. they want $350 usd! [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## gadgesxi (Nov 21, 2010)

I have the P0441 fault. Apart from what is mentioned in this thread, are there any other parts that can be checked/eliminated easily?


----------

